# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  للاوزان الثقيله او فوق المية وبده ينقص بسرعه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*

*بنسبه للي اوزانهم فوق المية وعندهم هل المره اراده قويه جدا لانقاص وزنهم* 

*عندي ريجيم بتجربتي الشخصيه اتحداني فيها شخص ونحفت 35كيلو بـ30يوم* 
*لقيت منه كتاب بالمكتبه نفس الريجيم بس كان طابع رسايل للي استعملوا الريجيم وجربها عليهم* 
*ولقيت شخص من الي جرب عليهم نقص 70 كيلو*
*طبعا الارقام فوق الخيال في الي جسمهم بيخسر بسرعه بشهر واحد بس اقل الى متوسط التخسيس والي بينقصوا من 27الى 35كيلو بشهر* 

*انا بنفسي جربته باريسيا وجربته معي صاحباتي تنتين ونفس الشي نقصوا* 

*الرجيم صعب مش هين* 
*الي بيقرا الريجيم بيحكي يامسهله وبنقدر عليه بس بالواقع صعب* 

*بتمنى للي حابب يجرب الريجيم او راح يتبعها يحط عنده اكم معلومه ومايكابر على حاله* 
*باي لحظه حس حاله قلبه بيدق بسرعه متل الخفقان يكسر الريجيم بوقتها ويوكل اي شي ويشرب عصير بسكر* 
*او الي حس بدوخه قويه ؛ فيكم تكسروا بلحظتها الريجيم وبيكمل الرجيم عادي تاني بعد تلات ساعات* 
*يعني مايعيد الريجيم من اوله لا يكمل عادي وكانه ماكسرها* 

*اهم شي بنسبه الي تشربوا خل التفاح مشان يشد الجسم ويساعد على التخسيس*
*اول اسبوع بينقص باليوم بين الكيلو والكيلو وربع او نص اول اسبوع اكيد مافي رياضه للي جسمهم متل الكاميثرا بس تاني اسبوع ضروري مشان يشد الجسم اقل شي يمشي نص ساعه باليوم* 
*مشان مايترهل الجسم* 
*راح يشد الجسم ؛ وهاد الي صار معي* 
*بعد الرجيم الله يخليكم للي بده يعملها يحطها قاعده قلل من اكلك والي اكلته راح ينحرق وماراح يزيد وزنك* 
*لانك راح تتحرك اكيد وبالحركه تحرق الي اكلته بس اذا كيفتوا على حالكم ونحفتوا وراح توكلوا الي بدكم* 
*راح يزيد الوزن متل ماكان وزياده 10 كيلو* 
*ارجوكم للي بده يعملها يمشي بالمعقول* 

*انا راح احطها على ظمانتي بنفس الوقت ببري ذمتي* 
*يعني نصحت وانتوا قرروا تعملوها وله لا ،مع اتباع المطلوب* 
*{مشان لما يزبط معكم تنسوني من الدعاء واذا خربتوها بانفسكم تدعوا علي!!!}*


*ماشي* 
*هاي الريجيم مع النصيحه بعد الفطورخل تفاح ملعقه صغيره الة ملعقتين بكاس ماء*
*تشربوا شاي كاس باليوم وقهوه فنجان باليوم من غير سكر ولا حتى سكرين*
*اذا جعتوا كلوا نوع واحد من الخضار يعني لو اكلتوا خس بيكون طول اليوم خس*
*اذا خيار بيوكلوا طول اليوم خيارماشي؟*
*كاسات المي اقلها 8كاسات الى 12كاسة مي باليوم*
*لا تقلبوا الوجبات او تغيروا بلي حطيتهم كل وجبه ضروريه بوقتها الغداء غداء والعشاء عشاء*
*ماتوزنوا انفسكم اله كل يوم جمعه الافضل اذا بديتوا السبت يعني كل سبع ايام* 

*وبتمنى للكل التوفيق الزوار والاعضاء* 




*الاسبوع الاول :.*
*الافطار موحد {بيضتين مسلوقات ونص برتقاله}..طول الاسبوع*


*الايوم الاول :.*
*الغداء:.أي نوع من الفاكهة صنف واحد من (برتقال ؛تفاح؛أنجاص)
العشاء:.دجاجه مسلوقه أو مشويه باي كميه*


*اليوم الثاني :.*
*الغداء:.دجاج مشوي مع طماطم وبرتقاله.
العشاء:.بيض مسلوق مع ربع رغيف محمص وبرتقاله.*


*اليوم الثالث:.*
*الغداء:.جبنة قريش باي كميه مع حبة تست محمصه.
العشاء:.لحم مشوي باي كميه*


*اليوم الرابع:.*
*الغداء:.فاكهة صنف واحد باي كميه.
العشاء:.لحم مشوي باي كميه.*


*اليوم الخامس:.*
*الغداء:.بيضتين مسلوقات او خضار مسلوق.
العشاء:.سمك او جمبري مسلوقات او مشويات باي كميه او تونه منشف من زيته ؛ مع سلطه وبرتقاله* 


*اليوم السادس:.*
*الغداء:.فاكهة من صنف واحد باي كميه 
العشاء:.لحم مشوي وسلطه*


*اليوم السابع:.*
*الغداء:.جاج مسلوق مع طماطم وخضار مسلوق وبرتقاله
العشاء:.خضار مسلوق* 


*؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛*


*الاسبوع التاني* 
*الافطار موحد {بيضتين مسلوقات وبرتقاله}طول الاسبوع*


*اليوم الاول:.*
*الغداء:.بيضتين مسلوقات مع سلطه 
العشاء:.بيضتين مسلوقات وبرتقاله*


*اليوم التاني:.*
*الغداء:.لحم مشوي وسلطه
العشاء:.بيضتين مسلوقات وبرتقاله*


*اليوم التالت :.*
*الغداء:.لحم مشوي وخيار
العشاء:.بيضتين مسلوقات مع خضار مسلوق*


*اليوم الرابع:.*
*الغداء:.بيضتين مسلوقات وجبنة قريش وخضار مسلوق 
العشاء:.بيضتين مسلوقات وخضار مسلوق وطماطم* 


*اليوم الخامس:.*
*الغداء:.جمبري او سمك مسلوق او مشوي او تونه منشف من الزيت باي كميه
العشاء:.بيضتين مسلوقات* 


*اليوم السادس :.*
*الغداء:.لحم مشوي وطماطم وبرتقاله
العشاء:.خليط فاكه {سلطة فواكه}*


*اليوم السابع:.*
*الغداء:.جاج مسلوق وخضار مسلوق وطماطم وبرتقاله
العشاء:.جاج مشوي مع طماطم وبرتقاله*


*؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛*


*الاسبوع الثالث*
*{الافطار ملغي منه تماماً}*


*اليوم الاول:.
طول اليوم سلطة فواكه عدا{العنب؛المناجو؛الموز؛التين}*


*اليوم الثاني:.
طول اليوم خضار مسلوق*


*اليوم الثالث:.
خضار مسلوق وفاكهة*


*اليوم الرابع:.
سمك او جمبري او تونه طول اليوم مع السلطه*


*اليوم الخامس:.
لحم مشوي او مسلوق مع خضار مسلوق*


*اليوم السادس:.
فاكهة من صنف واحد* 


*اليوم السابع:.
فاكهة من صنف واحد* 


*؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛*


*الاسبوع الرابع:.*
*{مافي فطور}*


*اليوم الاول :.
4قطع لحم او ربع جاج و3طماطم و4خيار وواحد تست وواحد برتقال وعلبة تونه كبيره 
تتقسم طول اليوم* 


*اليوم التاني :.
قطعتين لحم و3طماطم و4خيار وواحد تست وواحد تفاح وواحد برتقال* 


*اليوم التالت :.
ملعقه واحده من جبنة القريش وواحد تونه وطبق صغير من الخضار المسلوق 2طماطم و2خيار وواحد تست وواحد برتقال*


*اليوم الرابع :.
نص جاج مسلوق و3طماطم و4خيار وواحد تست وواحد برتقال*


*اليوم الخامس :.
بيضتين مسلوقات واحد خس 3طماطم و4خيار وواحد برتقال*


*اليوم السادس:.
2صدر جاج مسلوق وجبنة قريش وملعقة واحده و2طماطم و2خيار واحد زبادي وبرتقال*


*اليوم السابع:.
1جبنة قريش علبة تونه وطبق من خضار المسلوق 2طماطم و2خيار وواحد تست وواحد برتقال 
واخر الليل كنافه 
*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا بس بدي انحف 4 كيلو مش اكتر
بس هاد يمكن ما يمشي معي 
يعطيكي الف عافية 
 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووووو :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## رموش حزينه

بس لو سمحتي اللي بهالتعليق انه خل التفاح مو كويس ع المعده وع الكلى بعرف هالشي من تجربه لصاحبتي

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

ميرسيه بس انا نحيفه

----------

